# How long can you keep a printed transfer?



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm new to transfers and I'm wondering...Once you print a transfer how long can they be kept before you have to use them? Can they be printed weeks ahead? Days? Or do they have to be used fairly quickly?

John


----------



## onceuponashirt (Jun 29, 2006)

I print on TJ paper with MM inks.

I have printed inkjet transfers and not pressed them for up to two months.

This often happens when charity groups order transfers for a special event. I then rent them my press and supply them with blank shirts. They press them at the event as they are bought.

They may get 100 transfers from me, but not press them all until after 2-3 fundraisers, which can take a month or two.


----------



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the information.

John


----------



## WearSuccor (Sep 1, 2007)

Does this go for stock transfers also, standard and plastisol? I would think so...I want to know if I buy lets say for example 200-300 stock transfers, how long they will remain useable? Will they still be quality transfers as long as I keep them hidden from the elements? i.e. sealed in a ziplock

I would assume that the environment in which they are kept will determine much of their life...but assuming is not really a great thing to do! ...on a regular basis.

Anyone have any firm knowledge of maintaining stock transfers shelf-life after they are made/purchased and unused??? I'd like to buy some overstock a company has...but not if they'll be crap after a couple months.

Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi thomas I have some stock transfers from the 70s and they are great when I put them on shirts got some from Ebay so yes you can as long as the elements dont get to them I get them in ziplock and note book sleeves and have no problems yet


----------

